
Electric Scooters Are Causing Havoc. This Man Is Shrugging It Off - edward
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/20/technology/electric-scooters-are-causing-havoc-this-man-is-shrugging-it-off.html
======
Mononokay
From what I've heard the problem is greatly exaggerated - is that assumption
incorrect?

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
Massively exaggerated. If you walk the streets of SF you’ll find yourself
stepping over much worse than these scooters. This is about local politicians
being desperate not to get Uber-ed again.

------
jonny_eh
My only issue with them is when they're left in the middle of the sidewalk, or
even worse, right at the corner of an intersection.

~~~
gbhn
There are Bird scooters where I work in LA. They seem really cool! I see
people buzzing around on them all the time. I haven't seen any sidewalk
blockages or anything, but I can see how at high traffic locations that might
be a thing. Why doesn't the city out a scooter rack up? For the cost of a
single parking space you could stash like 50 of the things.

~~~
jonny_eh
> Why doesn't the city out a scooter rack up?

These things just appeared overnight a month ago. The city has no clue what
they should do about them yet.

------
jgh
Travises seem to really hate local transportation bylaws.

~~~
kthejoker2
Ironic, huh? From Wikipedia...

Travis is mainly an English masculine given name of French origin. It is
derived from the word "traverser" or "to cross", and was given to toll
collectors who stood by a bridge or crossing.

